# Halloween money you can print for the Money Game



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

I designed these for our Money Game this year, feel free to print and use them for your party. The faces are from the corridor portraits at the Haunted Mansion at Disney World.

I printed on light green paper and am in the process of staining them with coffee. We have a bunch of trinkets and stuff that we'll be auctioning off at 11 PM, and the super prize for most hoarded money will be at midnight.

I might do some back-side designs eventually too, but our party is in two days so I've got to hurry this along, I think the staining will take a while since I have printed 30 pages of each.

If anyone wants the .PSD to make further modifications, let me know.

Click through to my Flickr page to download the original full-sized version, which are 3180x2430. That's 8.1"x10.6" at 300dpi; please make sure to *print onto standard US Letter paper (8.5x11) with a 0.20" margin on all sides*, and the edges of the bills will be even when you cut them out.



Halloween Money 20 Front by nathancarter, on Flickr


Halloween Money 10 Front by nathancarter, on Flickr


Halloween Money 5 Front by nathancarter, on Flickr

And the envelope. Fold in half and tape or glue or staple along the sides, then just slip the cash in the top.


Halloween Money Envelope by nathancarter, on Flickr


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

This is great! Thanks so much for sharing. I'm looking for new things to incorporate into this year's party and this just might be the ticket.


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

This is fantastic!!


----------



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

Finished printing, cutting, and staining. The paper started out as a very boring pastel green, but the coffee stain made it just perfect.

After cutting the bills, I used approximately this method for staining:
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Paper-Look-Old

Bought a little jar of the cheapest instant coffee I could find, mixed up a room-temperature, double-strength batch in a shallow dish, then dredged each of the notes through it. Laid the notes onto cookie racks and cookie sheets, then into a 200-degree oven for seven to ten minutes or until they were mostly dry. Since I had to work in batches, it took a couple hours to work through all the bills.

I splattered and smudged some of the remaining coffee onto the envelopes just to give them a little more interest and depth.

We're expecting about 40 guests so I've printed up 30 sheets of each - everyone starts with 3 twenties, 3 tens, and 2 fives, then I'll be paying people throughout the evening for doing tasks and for winning our other games.

I'm starting to wish I had done the backs but they look really good anyway.


Halloween_20121011_9800.jpg by nathancarter, on Flickr


----------



## RunL1keH3LL (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey this is absolutely amazing. I am going to use the printer at my college to print this out on Monday. Can you explain to me how I print these out? Obviously I'll print duplex (multi sided) but how do I ensure they line up properly and what app should I open them in at school?

Sorry I have never had to print high res pics before.


----------



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

I didn't print them duplex, I just printed on one side. The back of each bill is blank. If you do want to print them duplexed, they should line up nicely since they're symmetrical.

To save some clicks, here are some direct links to the original full-sized versions:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nathancarter/8077660370/sizes/o/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nathancarter/8077945123/sizes/o/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nathancarter/8077669909/sizes/o/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nathancarter/8077936644/sizes/o/in/photostream/


Just print them full-sized on letter-sized paper, rotate to fit, with a 0.20" border on every edge.

Since they're a jpeg, you should be able to open them with just about any program. Since I'm on a Mac, I just printed them with Preview. I don't know program what you would use on a PC - you might be able to use your browser?


----------



## RunL1keH3LL (Oct 2, 2012)

I think I figured it out. I was afraid that MS Word was not going to transfer the high resolution but it is. 
For any one wondering. Just set the margins to .2" first then paste the high resolution. I'll test this tomorrow afternoon. 
Thanks again.


----------



## RunL1keH3LL (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey sorry to bother you again. 
How does the auction work at 11? What are some things they are buying and who gets the money? The host? 
If so I'm assuming that's taken out of circulation and the leftover money is used for the grand prize. 

This is just too cool I want to have it run perfectly at my party.


----------



## thatguycraig (Jul 15, 2009)

great stuff!!!! looks awsome. Someone from this forum asked me to design some money. heres and example


----------



## nathancarter (Aug 7, 2012)

RunL1keH3LL said:


> Hey sorry to bother you again.
> How does the auction work at 11? What are some things they are buying and who gets the money? The host?
> If so I'm assuming that's taken out of circulation and the leftover money is used for the grand prize.
> 
> This is just too cool I want to have it run perfectly at my party.


The Money Game is discussed in these threads:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/64040-adult-halloween-party-games.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/116309-idea-money-game.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/108497-money-game-help.html

The envelope hopefully will make it self-explanatory for the guests. As the host, I'm going to try to be pretty hands-off and let them resolve any "disputes" themselves. All our guests are pretty friendly and chill, even when tipsy, so I don't expect to have any real problems.

As for the auction, we have some trinkets and things we've been picking up over the course of the past couple months:
- A Halloween-themed photo frame (I'm a professional photographer, I'll have a photo booth set up where we can take photos and print them immediately)
- A light-up skull goggles
- A pair of sparkly spider earrings (just inexpensive costume ones)
- A remote control helicopter (I won it at some other event a few months ago) 
- A "Mystery grab bucket" that has some candy and a light-up skull ring and some other trinkets
- Some other assorted decorations, costume bits, etc

I'll be conducting the auction unless I decide to "hire" an auctioneer out of the guests. I've watched enough auction shows on TV that I'm sure I'll be able to handle it, ha ha. The money paid at the auction just goes back to the host's bank, out of public circulation but I can still use it to pay people for doing tasks like taking out the trash, working the bar, working the door, etc.

The grand prize is a grab bag with a little bottle of Crystal Head vodka, a skull-and-crossbones mug, a photo frame, a giant bag of candy corn, and a couple of other little trinkets.


----------



## SpookyMag (Sep 29, 2012)

oh the printable money is wonderful I must borrow I was going to make some this weekend you have saved me hours! I am planning an auction at the end of the night too - a little different as everything the guests participate in will earn them $ and at the end of the night all the prizes (are wrapped in black )-some bad some ok and some good - no one knows what they are bidding on and it is all auctioned off.


----------

